# Tonali: esami strumentali negativi. Mancio:"Sta bene".



## admin (16 Novembre 2022)

Come riportato dalla Rai, gli esami strumentali ai quali si è sottoposto Tonali a Tirana hanno dato esito negativo. quindi, niente di serio. Tornerà a Milano.

Mancini:"Ha preso una bella botta ma sta bene".


----------



## Coccosheva81 (16 Novembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla Rai, gli esami strumentali ai quali si è sottoposto Tonali a Tirana hanno dato esito negativo.


Speriamo sia solo uno spavento e nulla di serio


----------



## KILPIN_91 (16 Novembre 2022)

Menomale,dai Sandro non fare scherzi!


----------



## Kayl (16 Novembre 2022)

si scordi la prossima amichevole e che venga spedito subito a fare i controlli da noi, quel ginepraio letamato è capace di metterlo titolare la prossima.


----------



## chicagousait (16 Novembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla Rai, gli esami strumentali ai quali si è sottoposto Tonali a Tirana hanno dato esito negativo. quindi, niente di serio.
> 
> Mancini:"Ha preso una bella botta ma sta bene".


Ora liberiamolo dall'inutile amichevole contro l'Austria e portiamolo a casa.


----------



## gabri65 (16 Novembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla Rai, gli esami strumentali ai quali si è sottoposto Tonali a Tirana hanno dato esito negativo. quindi, niente di serio.
> 
> Mancini:"Ha preso una bella botta ma sta bene".



La botta la dovresti prendere tu e tutti gli scagnozzi del Sistema, ma bella forte anche, vergognoso.


----------



## Blu71 (16 Novembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla Rai, gli esami strumentali ai quali si è sottoposto Tonali a Tirana hanno dato esito negativo. quindi, niente di serio.
> 
> Mancini:"Ha preso una bella botta ma sta bene".



Ok, ma alla prossima chiamata per queste gare inutili si dia per malato.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (16 Novembre 2022)

Odio dirlo ma in questo caso dobbiamo copiare i gobbi e fingere infortuni per limitare i danni. 
Per sperimentare nuove cose non c'è tempo ora,il Mancio doveva pensarci prima...ha convocato sempre le stesse cariatidi e il risultato è sotto gli occhi di tutti. Comodo convocare quelli buoni che avrebbe dovuto convocare prima a mondiale sfumato.


----------



## admin (16 Novembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla Rai, gli esami strumentali ai quali si è sottoposto Tonali a Tirana hanno dato esito negativo. quindi, niente di serio. Tornerà a Milano.
> 
> Mancini:"Ha preso una bella botta ma sta bene".


.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Novembre 2022)

Riportare a Milanello e denunciare la FIGC per sequestro di persona.


----------



## Ecthelion (17 Novembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla Rai, gli esami strumentali ai quali si è sottoposto Tonali a Tirana hanno dato esito negativo. quindi, niente di serio. Tornerà a Milano.
> 
> Mancini:"Ha preso una bella botta ma sta bene".


Non sapevo nemmeno che giocasse sta nazionale del KZ. Torna a casa Sandro!


----------



## SoloMVB (17 Novembre 2022)

Kayl ha scritto:


> si scordi la prossima amichevole e che venga spedito subito a fare i controlli da noi, quel ginepraio letamato è capace di metterlo titolare la prossima.


I controlli da noi???Da quelli che non hanno saputo diagnosticare un problema visivo ad un portiere?Piuttosto mandiamolo da qualche santone ma non dai nostri.


----------



## SoloMVB (17 Novembre 2022)

Ma pure lui cavolo,inventati qualcosa e salta questa pagliacciata,tanto lo sa bene che poi quando le partite conteranno il "diversamente interessato alle donne" farà giocare Fagioli e Miretti.Facciamo come i bonucci,i chiellini,i Chiesa,insomma come tutta la compagnia fognaria.


----------



## sunburn (17 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ok, ma alla prossima chiamata per queste gare inutili si dia per malato.


Con lo stop del campionato mi ero rilassato per la questione infortuni, almeno per quanto riguarda i giocatori non impegnato ai Mondiali. Poi ho saputo delle inutile amichevoli tipo quella dell’Italia e… terrore!


----------



## Swaitak (17 Novembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla Rai, gli esami strumentali ai quali si è sottoposto Tonali a Tirana hanno dato esito negativo. quindi, niente di serio. Tornerà a Milano.
> 
> Mancini:"Ha preso una bella botta ma sta bene".


Ritirare Tonali dalla nazionale


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Novembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla Rai, gli esami strumentali ai quali si è sottoposto Tonali a Tirana hanno dato esito negativo. quindi, niente di serio. Tornerà a Milano.
> 
> Mancini:"Ha preso una bella botta ma sta bene".


Sospiro di sollievo. Rientri a Milanello seduta stante ora.


----------

